# net-mgmt/ng_ipacct install problem on 9.2-RELEASE



## ggallo (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi All!

This is my first problem to ask here, so please be patient with me.

I upgraded a FreeBSD box from 6.3-RELEASE to 9.2-RELEASE with `freebsd-update` to let me install MPD5. On 6.3, with up-to-date ports tree I cuoldn't do this.
Everything went well, all installed ports recompiled and working fine.

But I can't install net/mpd5 because net-mgmt/ng_ipacct fails to install. It builds well (I svn'ed /usr/src), but fails to install in proper positions with the following errors:


```
===>  Building package for ng_ipacct-20061223_2
Creating package /usr/ports/net-mgmt/ng_ipacct/work/ng_ipacct-20061223_2.tbz
Registering depends:.
pkg_create: read_plist: unknown command '@dirrmtry /boot/kernel' (package tools out of date?)
pkg_create: write_plist: unknown command type -1 (/boot/kernel)
*** [do-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/ng_ipacct.

===>>> Installation of ng_ipacct-20061223_2 (net-mgmt/ng_ipacct) failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

UPDATING got nothing, neither on net/mpd5 nor net-mgmt/ng_ipacct. I Google'd for "pkg_create read_plist unknown command" in all combinations, "ng_ipacct" and so on. Nothing usable found.
I also searched for "package tools out of date?" and I found that I must try removing the /usr/ports tree and associated info from /var/db/portsnap, redownload it, and that will solve this error message. So, I did this, tried installation again without success - same errors got.

I can't manage to solve this problem, can anyone help me, anyhow?

I already wrote an e-mail to last port committer (he/she committed some Makefile and pkg_plist changes 2 day ago) to get help, so I waiting for that answer, too.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## youngunix (Nov 5, 2013)

What did you use to update your port tree (/usr/ports)?
Are you installing it from ports or packages?

According to www.freshports.org net-mgmt/ng_ipacct is marked as IGNORE, which means "A package is not available for ports marked as: Forbidden / Broken / Ignore / Restricted".


----------



## ggallo (Nov 6, 2013)

*Maybe solved*

I'm using portsnap to update the tree.

I saw the IGNORE flag, but it said that IGNORE because port requires kernel sources in /usr/src to compile. I have those sources in place, build went well, install failed with some pkg-tools related errors.

Port maintainer wrote me a possible soulution some days ago, I'll test it on next weekend: if I switch to pkgng from old pkg-tools the problem goes away, because this error caused by current pkg-tools, not the port itself.

I'll post the results here.


----------

